# My first Tarpon outing for the year



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I try to "manage" the time frames of what I'm targeting throughout the year and this week was officially Tarpon time. Luckily, weather finally cooperated and I launched off Gulf Shores at 6AM. Fish were spread out but the pattern was consistent. Ended up going 1-2, releasing a 80-85lb fish. The other Poon started jumping the second it felt pressure and never even pulled drag. Crazy. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kool! what were you using for bait? I've never caught one of them....


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Incredible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Kool! what were you using for bait? I've never caught one of them....


Crazy fish aka moonfish aka moonpie (Atlantic Bumper)


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dang, they eat crazy fish? That is the fish with spines on it right? And hurt like a mofo when you get popped by one...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V walk us through a morning of poon fishing. Like you did with the beach flounder. Very helpful.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I might later on. I'm hitting the rack for now.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

If it's anything like Indian Pass/Cape san Blas earlier this year, you gotta find the line they're running. Tarpon, for whatever reason, will run the same line for the day (sometimes multiple days). We would use the same bait (atlantic bumper/horn belly) and put them on 9/0 circles under a float behind the yak 30-60ft. Then we would paddle the line the Tarpon are running with a pitch bait/lure at the ready. If the tarpon were hungry, they will find your bait pretty quickly assuming they're around. Over on the Cape, the Tarpon were running the last sand bar all day. However, the best feeding times were morning/evening.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG.....in a yak would be AWESOME.......Talking about a sleigh ride!!! Congrats brother!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Fish Whisperer*

Wow, little did I know I was purchasing a diawa baitcating combo last year the "Fish Whisperer" I would have had you autograph it! You are the man!!! How do you keep your gills moist while on land?


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome fish Chris!! If you need a kayaking partner give me a shout  tarpon is on my bucket list


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the poon


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice tarpon for your first catch of one.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I do believe you said a kayak trip with you is in order for taking that ol Diawa BC combo off your hands lol! The PA is ready.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Night Wing said:


> That's a nice tarpon for your first catch of one.


Far from my first, just my first for the year.


----------

